# Hot Weather Fairs - Need Tips



## BakingNana (May 18, 2011)

We are doing are first outdoor fair next month.  I've avoided them because of weather issues, but this one is a great venue so I caved and said yes.  I need tips/advice from those of you who regularly do outdoor venues.

We have a canopy and electricity to run fans.  What do you do for lotion bars and lip balms?  At this point, I'm thinking having sample tubes displayed and keeping stock in a cooler of some sort, but is this really necessary?  Any particular worries with bath fizzies?  Humidity usually comes with the heat around here.  Of course, I'm hoping it's unseasonably cool that day, but...

All tips/advice welcome!!


----------



## soapbuddy (May 18, 2011)

I live in the desert. A cooler is mandatory for fairs and outdoor shows. I keep samples out only. I have no humidity though.


----------



## BakingNana (May 18, 2011)

How do the soaps do in the heat, Irena?  Any sweating?  I'm particularly concerned about goat's milk soaps.


----------



## soapbuddy (May 19, 2011)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> How do the soaps do in the heat, Irena?  Any sweating?  I'm particularly concerned about goat's milk soaps.


CP does fine. MP can be a little tricky. If the MP soaps get hot, they start getting sticky. I'm thinking of putting frozen gel packs that are wrapped in a towel under the tablecloth to keep the soap samples cool.


----------



## BakingNana (May 19, 2011)

Hey, not a bad idea.  At least I don't have MP to worry about.  Thanks for the help.  Guess I'm shopping for gel packs.  Going to have to redesign my displays, too.


----------



## soapbuddy (May 19, 2011)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> Hey, not a bad idea.  At least I don't have MP to worry about.  Thanks for the help.  Guess I'm shopping for gel packs.  Going to have to redesign my displays, too.


You're welcome. I wish you good luck and good sales.


----------

